# NY SP OIS of suspect in assault and battery on a police officer to wit vehicle



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The original title was a bit misleading.





Bodycam footage shows the dramatic moment that a New York state trooper shot an 'erratic driver' and said 'you dumb*' (oh my God not that!) when the man backed up into a ramp and died. Trooper Anthony Nigro, a 14-year veteran, is now under investigation (Common practice with all OIS) after he chased down James Huber, 38, shortly after 11am on February 12, according to several videos released by the office of Attorney General Letitia James. One video shows Nigro approaching Huber after he got off Interstate 90 and started driving through downtown Buffalo. Nigro, who makes $168,182 a year, (The relevance of this being?) gets out of his car with his gun drawn (My God no! he pointed his weapon at "person of color" after chasing him and giving him a lawful order to exit the vehicle) and points it at Huber, who is still sitting in his vehicle in the middle of the street. 'Get the f** out! Get the f*.. .Get out! Get out!' (Again with the potty mouth...SHM) he yells. 'Go away,' (Doesn't the NYSP know this in the magic word / get out of jail free card) Huber responds. Nigro grabs Huber by his jacket and tries to drag him out. Nigro then fires his handgun into the driver's seat. Huber's car suddenly backs up and flips over the side of a ramp. 'You dumba,' Nigro says after calling for an ambulance. (Oh no, more foul language, take his Badge and pension) It's unclear whether he was referring to himself or the suspect. (I'm putting my money he was referring to the suspect, due to the fact the dead bad guy was trying to get away and it probably wouldn't have phased him if he had to drag the cop to his death) Huber was seen driving 'erratically' on the highway that morning, according to the Erie Times-News. Troopers tried to stop him as he allegedly flew by at 100 mi per hour. Attorney General James said the Office of Special Investigation was looking into the incident pursuant to state law, which requires a review any time a law enforcement officer is involved in the death of a civilian. The state attorney's office says the videos were released 'in order to increase transparency and strengthen public trust in these matters,' according to the Buffalo News. 'The release of this footage is not an expression of any opinion as to the guilt or innocence of any party in a criminal matter or any opinion as to how or whether any individual may be charged with a crime,' the office said.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe the "you dumbass" comment was directed at himself, for being such a dumbass and sticking his gun and entire arm in the passenger compartment.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Yea…. Not good for the trooper


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On face value of the video alone it looks really bad for the Trooper, I agree, that being said I want to know everything that lead up the shoot. In the article there was a brief mention of a chase and erratic operation. What if the Trooper saw something in the vehicle while trying to yank him out. 

Perhaps this guy just killed or severely assaulted someone in a other jurisdiction and was know to be violent felon. The Trooper may have thought he was going to be dragged to death or believed the suspect was going to use his vehicle as a weapon and kill the Trooper. 

Perhaps they had knowledge he was planning to be the next Tim McVeigh or Adam Lanza, we simply don't know. If life and experience has taught us anything about police work it is our job is anything but routine and sometimes it can be brutal, bloody and looks absolutely horrific. 

This is why everyone should know Graham vs. Connor inside and out. This Trooper felt he had to make a split second decision under extremely stressful conditions, and we don't know what that was yet. Reaching into the car with gun drawn grabbing the suspects coat to pull him out is stupid and dangerous, but at the time the Trooper may have felt it was the best way to apprehend the suspect and mitigate any further collateral damage, when that failed as we saw, now it was time to press.. press.. and end it. Game Over.

We are lucky enough to be afforded with 20/20 hindsight knowing the true outcome of the incident after the fact. 

For example take a second and think about the 2012 Aurora, Colorado theater shooting. Lets say hypothetically the theater hired a detail for security and in walks James Holms dressed in all black tactical gear, yeah sure you could do a Terry stop and frisk him, but as far as you can see he is just another freak show going in to watch the new Batman movie. Now lets hit replay and say as Holms enters the lobby the cop puts two in his chest and one in the head because he saw the butt of a gun on his hip, well, that cop better like Raman and honey buns. Its not illegal to play dress up in BDU's and its also not illegal to carry a firearm. Now on the other side of the coin say after the cop shot him in the lobby and post shoot they find out Holms had a plan for mass murder, the officer would have been hailed as a hero.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

The whole point is the trooper never should have approached the driver's window like that in the first place. That was ridiculous. And then sticking his arms inside the car and grabbing the suspect with a gun in his hand was nuts. Bad things happen when you do dumb things. This is a great example of that.

We have to stop letting our adrenaline get the best of us. The trooper was "pissed off" and let his emotions dictate what he did. That's almost never a good or safe thing.


----------

